# Food opinion



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

That is what we feed. I've been happy with it. Highly palatable and good digestibilty. We haven't had stool issues since starting it.


----------



## sexysadie (Jun 4, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> That is what we feed. I've been happy with it. Highly palatable and good digestibilty. We haven't had stool issues since starting it.


Thank you and such a beautiful golden!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie has done well on Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice and quite a few here feed PPP Sport. Do some research if you decide to go grain free due to the possible association with dilated cardiomyopathy DCM


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

sexysadie said:


> What do you all think of Royal Canin kibble for golden retrievers? Any suggestions for the best food for my 16 month old golden?
> 
> Thanks in advance. BTW the breeder had her on Iams and I am not real happy with it. I have tried her on a grain free and she sneezed like crazy. I have read that once they start out on a food with grain it is best to continue that route.


Why didn't you like IAMS? I am in the process of transitioning due to soft poop.


----------



## sexysadie (Jun 4, 2021)

cwag said:


> Rukie has done well on Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice and quite a few here feed PPP Sport. Do some research if you decide to go grain free due to the possible association with dilated cardiomyopathy DCM


Thank you for the info. We decided to stay away from a grain free diet as Sadie sneezed so much when we had her on it for just a few days. I read the information regarding DCM on the FDA website. Even though it was not conclusive it is still very scary.

Rukie is such a cutie!


----------



## sexysadie (Jun 4, 2021)

MintChip said:


> Why didn't you like IAMS? I am in the process of transitioning due to soft poop.


Sadie had inconsistent poops, she started licking/chewing on her paws. The vet said allergies but he is not sure of it is due to food or environment. We decided to change food to see if either issue would improve.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

sexysadie said:


> Sadie had inconsistent poops, she started licking/chewing on her paws. The vet said allergies but he is not sure of it is due to food or environment. We decided to change food to see if either issue would improve.


Ok. Good to know. Thx. My pup did ok on PPP sensitive stomach but it is kinda pricey-I'm on the fence with Life Stages. Btw your vets might be able to do an allergy test.


----------



## sexysadie (Jun 4, 2021)

MintChip said:


> Ok. Good to know. Thx. My pup did ok on PPP sensitive stomach but it is kinda pricey-I'm on the fence with Life Stages. Btw your vets might be able to do an allergy test.


Thank you, we will discuss testing with our vet


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

sexysadie said:


> What do you all think of Royal Canin kibble for golden retrievers?


I have only used the version in the image below, and I think there is a Golden Retriever Adult version. Our breeder used a more generic Royal Canin kibble.

Each kibble seems to be covered in a dry powder that causes Murphy to cough, so we wet the kibble with water or served it with a wet food. He is healthy but grew at an alarming rate on that diet.


----------



## Seanjohn (Jul 9, 2018)

Howler said:


> I have only used the version in the image below, and I think there is a Golden Retriever Adult version. Our breeder used a more generic Royal Canin kibble.
> 
> Each kibble seems to be covered in a dry powder that causes Murphy to cough, so we wet the kibble with water or served it with a wet food. He is healthy but grew at an alarming rate on that diet.
> View attachment 883714





Howler said:


> I have only used the version in the image below, and I think there is a Golden Retriever Adult version. Our breeder used a more generic Royal Canin kibble.
> 
> Each kibble seems to be covered in a dry powder that causes Murphy to cough, so we wet the kibble with water or served it with a wet food. He is healthy but grew at an alarming rate on that diet.
> View attachment 883714


I use the same food for our pup who just turned 6 months weight about 48 pds and tall, How old is your pup and you are still using the RC Puppy. Trying to figure out what amount to feed twice a day as you mentioned he grew fast. thank you


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My first Golden had a lot of allergies and he was on Royal Canin Gastrointestinal for years. It definitely seemed to help as far as runny stool is concerned. His allergies did not improve via the food, but it was determined his allergies were environmental.


----------

